# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  ¿Aloe vera?

## perdiguera

Pongo una imagen de un cactus que me dicen que es una planta de aloe vera, como tengo dudas pido si alguien sabe si es aloe o no. Más que nada para poder aprovecharla, si es aloe vera, dadas sus propiedades medicinales.
Gracias.

----------

FEDE (14-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (12-ene-2014),Los terrines (11-ene-2014)

----------


## aberroncho

Yo creo que eso no es aloe vera. Yo tengo dos plantas de aloe vera que de vez en cuando les corto las hojas mas bajas y se las suelo dar a unos amigos que tienen un bar y las utilizan para pequeñas quemaduras de las freidoras y también a un familiar que las utiliza para hacer un jabón casero.
Aquí dejo estas fotos para que las compares con la tuya.

----------

frfmfrfm (12-ene-2014),Los terrines (11-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias aberroncho por la información.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Yo soy de la misma opinión que  aberroncho, ya que también tengo dos macetas de aloe vera que son como las que él nos pone, y distintas de la de perdiguera.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo también tengo Aloe Vera del verde, plantado en varios sitios que utilizo para quemaduras, para mejorar la cicatrización, etc... Me ayudó a hacer desaparecer prácticamente una quemadura profunda en el antebrazo de 20 cm. producida por el tubo de escape de la moto. El más común es el verde porque es el que más propiedades "se le suponen"; ese es el que tengo plantado.

Pero el de la foto, creo que es otra variedad de aloe, que por aquí se conoce como "Pita"; y buscando, parece que su nombre es "Aloe Saponaria", al que también se le atribuyen propiedades medicinales para la piel. Aunque hasta ahora no sabía si más o menos que el verde más común.
Pero no hay nada más que googlear un poco para ver que es una variedad de Aloe con bastantes propiedades beneficiosas incluso para el corazón.
Tipos de Aloe:
http://aloevaro.blogspot.com.es/2012...nciar-las.html
Propiedades del Aloe Saponaria:
http://terranostra-terranostra.blogs...-maculata.html
Mario Conde nos podría dar una conferencia sobre el Aloe, ahora domina el mercado de ésta planta para la producción de productos cosméticos y de herbolario.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

FEDE (14-ene-2014),perdiguera (12-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a todos,
Al final parece que me decanto por la llamada pecho de perdiz que no tiene tantas aplicaciones.
Con el enlace que ha puesto NoRegistrado, he podido determinar que tengo al menos tres variedades de aloe distintas y con poco aprovechamiento medicinal.

----------

